# Angelfish breeding



## Christopher W. (Jul 7, 2009)

hi i need help knowing when an angelfish is ready to spawn. i have 4 coi angels and 3 silver angels and i have only seen eggs once but then the other fish have eaten them.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

From research i've done and from what other people have said I would suggest doing this. 

Put a piece of breeder glass in the tank or something that is flat like a piece of slate or something. Good chance your angels will use that to spawn on, when they do simply remove the glass or the slate and place it into another tank.

Raise the fry from there after they hatch.


----------

